# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  الصورة فقط لكوامر المنبر

## ود البقعة

*ترقبونا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					





انا غايتو كولينوس دا متذكرو تب 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*ما عندك الاعلان بتاع كنج كنج
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					





ياحليل كلوزيم وايام كلوزيم

الكلام دا قريب والله لما كنا بنمشي معرض الكتاب بنادي الخريجين 

اسع سموهو شنو ماعارف 

الموقع امام ميدان ابوجنزير  اسع ماعارفو عملوا فيهو شنو
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*عجييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياقدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياقدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم





يا دفعة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*

جاك بالانس
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
سلامات يا عمنا و كبيرنا 

...

زمنكم جميل و الله و حلو 

ربنا يمتعك بالصحة و العافية  و طول العمر 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


سلامات يا عمنا و كبيرنا 

...

زمنكم جميل و الله و حلو 

ربنا يمتعك بالصحة و العافية  و طول العمر 



زمن الزمان زين والرغيفة بي قرشين

تسلم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

ياحليل كلوزيم وايام كلوزيم

الكلام دا قريب والله لما كنا بنمشي معرض الكتاب بنادي الخريجين 

اسع سموهو شنو ماعارف 

الموقع امام ميدان ابوجنزير  اسع ماعارفو عملوا فيهو شنو



ههههههه
ودالحلة تحياتنا
الاخ دفعة ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*والله بالغت عديل كدة في صورة كنج كنج جينا من امدرمان حضرناهو في كلوزيوم  البيت كله وتاني خشيته في سينما امدرمان


يا حليل زمان... يا بوليس الزول دا خشي في الصف...
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*مابلقى   عندك   صورة  حلويات  كريكاب-- او  خلاوة   ريا   ام  شلوخ
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

مابلقى   عندك   صورة  حلويات  كريكاب-- او  خلاوة   ريا   ام  شلوخ




هههههههههههههه و الله انتو اجمل ناس ياخ 

الله يديكم العافية يا عمنا و استاذنا الصادق 
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*لو شفت لينا كــرتـــلة ... يكون ما بطال .
ام 100 او ام 50 .
هههههه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*أجيب ليكم شخطك بختك من دكان الطوخي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالمناسبة دي وين عمنا الحوشابي  ؟؟؟؟
 تحياتنا لجميع الكوامر في المنبر 
 والله يا عمو ود البقعة زمنكم زمن الجمال والاصالة ( زمن الكوامر )
الله يديكم الصحة والعافية ويزيدكم من نعيمه
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*صورة كمان لبصات الكندا الصفراء بحري الحلفاية
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*يا حليل ايام زمان.
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*شىء عجيب ... عايزين صورة للخرطوم فى الستينات ... اذا سمحتوا يعنى .
لكن دا عفش تقيل .
                        	*

----------


## احمد عبدالله

*زمن والله رقم انو ماحضرنا المعجون ولا ركبنا الرنجر الامريكي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
يا دفعه الليله رجعتنا ليى ورا بعيييييييييد يا كومر يا أصلى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان الجديييييييييييييييد




*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*دى وهمــــــــة فى شكل ركشـــــــــــــة ... ولا الحاصل شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					





حبيبنا ياسر يا كومر انت
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

مابلقى   عندك   صورة  حلويات  كريكاب-- او  خلاوة   ريا   ام  شلوخ



ههههههه
كومر معتق
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
يا دفعه الليله رجعتنا ليى ورا بعيييييييييد يا كومر يا أصلى



عاااااارفك بتجي ناطي عشان الحاجات دي بتعجبك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

عاااااارفك بتجي ناطي عشان الحاجات دي بتعجبك



الله يخليك للكوامر يا كومر يا أصلى
فى كوامر ما علقت !!!!!!!!
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					





كنا فين وبقينا وين
دينا دبنقا
مشكور يا دكتور
                        	*

----------

